
How I Made $8k per Month Podcasting, and Why You Probably Don’t Want To - timoth3y
https://www.disruptingjapan.com/how-i-made-8000-per-month-podcasting-and-why-you-probably-dont-want-to/
======
timoth3y
I was a professional podcaster for about a year, and I love the medium. I put
this together to show how you can monetize without using CPM-based ads or
Patreon.

Please let me know what you think.

~~~
jimrhods23
If it's such a great way to make money, why did you stop?

